# Hyperplastic colon polyp - neoplasm of cecum



## atipton12 (Oct 15, 2015)

Oftentimes we see a colon polypectomy, specifically from cecum, diagnosed with "hyperplastic polyp." Would you consider this as polyp of colon, NOS with K63.5 or benign neoplasm of cecum with D12.0?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## adevine (Oct 21, 2015)

I think D12._ is for neoplastic polyps (adenomatous, benign), while K63.5 is for other types of polyps.  I'm pleased that this distinction is made in I-10, as I-9 had all benign colon polyps in 211._!


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Oct 28, 2015)

*Hyperplastic polyps Coding Clinic*

Hello,
I just came across this Coding Clinic which addresses hyperplastic polyp coding.  It is found in CC 2Q 2015 pg 14.  The question is "what is the correct code for a hyperplastic polyp of the descending colon?"  
     Per Coding Clinic:   "Assign code K63.5, Polyp of colon, when a physician documents a hyperplastic colon polyp regardless of location in colon.  ICD-10 DOES NOT CLASSIFY ADENOMATOUS POLYPS THE SAME AS HYPERPLASTIC POLYPS.  Typically, hyperplastic polyps of the colon are slow growing and not precancerous."

Hope this helps,
Shari H., RN, CPC-A


----------

